# John Daly ???



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2015)

What ever happened to Big John ??


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 21, 2015)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/go...-outside-Hooters-Augusta-just-one-regret.html


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2015)

Ruger#3 said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/go...-outside-Hooters-Augusta-just-one-regret.html








Dang, that's alooooong way to fall.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 21, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, that's alooooong way to fall.



Yep, I'm not a golfer but remember the stories of his early years when I was living in Arkansas.

He still participates in charity work there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2015)

He's not broke, 2 houses, a high dollar RV, and still travels the world ???


----------



## Duff (Aug 21, 2015)

He's still around the tour. Wearing those crazy clothes. Threw his club in the lake last week. Same ole Big John


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2015)

Duff said:


> He's still around the tour. Wearing those crazy clothes. Threw his club in the lake last week. Same ole Big John





Ya just gotta lub 'em  Duffbro !!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 21, 2015)

Hope he stays sober, that's his big win.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2015)

westcobbdog said:


> Hope he stays sober, that's his big win.





I agree, dood can't handle the alcohol.


----------



## specialk (Aug 21, 2015)

he'll be by later...he's in the middle of a poker game right now...


----------



## bulldawgborn (Aug 21, 2015)

Daly has always been my favorite golfer.  Seems like one of the only guys I would actually want to talk to.


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 21, 2015)

Deep in a bottle of Jack Black.

Lol


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2015)

He was a character, not many of those on the tour right now.


----------



## Patriot44 (Aug 21, 2015)

I read one story that he estimates that he blew 50 mil on hookers, drankin and gambling.

EDIT:  I guess I should have read the story that Ruger linked.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2015)

bulldawgborn said:


> Daly has always been my favorite golfer.  Seems like one of the only guys I would actually want to talk to.




Yep, he and Fuzzy have always been 2 of my favorites.


----------



## specialk (Aug 21, 2015)

Patriot44 said:


> I read one story that he estimates that he blew 50 mil on hookers, drankin and gambling.



Yes.....the rest of the money he wasted.....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 21, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What ever happened to Big John ??



Too many Hooters Girls, Wives, Beer, Cigars and Drugs??

He was by FAR one of my favorite golfers of all times! Suckered me into buying a couple different drivers over the years...

LOVED watching him Tee off and smack the long ball!!

I was part of a few tournaments in which he hung out at the Hooters tent and would sign autographs.. Watched him stumble out of those tents on MULTIPLE occasions!

There was 1 tournament that was at Atlanta Athletic Club in which we had ladies from the Cheetah as the beer girls for each hole..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 21, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I agree, dood can't handle the alcohol.



Neither can Quack and his posts past 2am!! 

Sorry bud...


----------



## hayseed_theology (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 22, 2015)

hayseed_theology said:


>



Our Happy Gilmore!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Neither can Quack and his posts past 2am!!
> 
> Sorry bud...





Whatchu tryin ta say ??? 



I be a werkin man at 2am !!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I be a werkin man at 2am !!!



On a BUZZZZZZZZZZ.......

Or in your words...



> BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> On a BUZZZZZZZZZZ.......
> 
> Or in your words...


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 22, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> On a BUZZZZZZZZZZ.......
> 
> Or in your words...



What a hertful comment - sorry Quackbro. Be strong.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 22, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> What a hertful comment - sorry Quackbro. Be strong.



Quack doesn't need to be strong... He has liquid courage!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> What a hertful comment - sorry Quackbro. Be strong.





Thanks dnm, Slayer is a thug and that's all he knows.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatchu tryin ta say ???
> 
> 
> 
> I be a werkin man at 2am !!!





Browning Slayer said:


> On a BUZZZZZZZZZZ.......
> 
> Or in your words...





Hooked On Quack said:


>





doenightmare said:


> What a hertful comment - sorry Quackbro. Be strong.





Browning Slayer said:


> Quack doesn't need to be strong... He has liquid courage!



Ok fellas.... This was a John Daly thread.... Stay on topic and don't have ANY fun! This "Sports Forum" has gone too junk with behavior like this"... Please ONLY talk about John Daly...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2015)

Big John flop ^^^^^^^^


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2015)

browning slayer said:


> ok fellas.... This was a john daly thread.... Stay on topic and don't have any fun! This "sports forum" has gone too junk with behavior like this"... Please only talk about john daly...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 22, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Ok fellas.... This was a John Daly thread.... Stay on topic and don't have ANY fun! This "Sports Forum" has gone too junk with behavior like this"... Please ONLY talk about John Daly...



Yeah, sorry guys... I sent that out for some of our "sensitive" guys in here...

I mean, what would this forum be in the offseason without derailed threads or threads from 5 years ago??

2 posts a week about Nascar??


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 22, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Ok fellas.... This was a John Daly thread.... Stay on topic and don't have ANY fun! This "Sports Forum" has gone too junk with behavior like this"... Please ONLY talk about John Daly...



whata thug- good greif.......... go cheer on your latest arrested recruit.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 22, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yeah, sorry guys... I sent that out for some of our "sensitive" guys in here...
> 
> I mean, what would this forum be in the offseason without derailed threads or threads from 5 years ago??
> 
> 2 posts a week about Nascar??



Or wait.... I got it!!!

It might look like EVERY forum on this board when it's season is not happening!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 22, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> whata thug- good greif.......... go cheer on your latest arrested recruit.



Sorry, done with my rant...

Tech sucks!


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 22, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sorry, done with my rant...
> 
> Tech sucks!



As do you thuga.......


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks dnm, Slayer is a thug and that's all he knows.



I learned it from 6 and Spots...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 22, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> As do you thuga.......


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 22, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yeah, sorry guys... I sent that out for some of our "sensitive" guys in here...
> 
> I mean, what would this forum be in the offseason without derailed threads or threads from 5 years ago??
> 
> 2 posts a week about Nascar??





Browning Slayer said:


> Or wait.... I got it!!!
> 
> It might look like EVERY forum on this board when it's season is not happening!



Wait, I REALLY got it now...

WE can talk about little league softball!! Or Basketball... Isn't it the season??  


No... I got it... GOLF!!!!!

Nope, can't do that.. There is already 1 thread that is covering that sport...

THE BRAVES!!!!!

Nope, already 1 thread talking about that too..

The FALCONS!!!

Someone, please start a thread about them so it can be covered for the season..

Do we still have a hockey team in GA?

Yep... Looks like it pretty slow in here without the derailing factor..


I'm not a HUGE betting man, but I'm pretty confident we'll actually have something meaningful to talk about in, a few weeks!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 22, 2015)

I mean, come on...

Out of the 12 threads posted on yesterday, half of them were Nascar threads... And out of all the posts, how many were Nascar sucks??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2015)

Pooh sez Nascar SUCKS !!!


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 22, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Wait, I REALLY got it now...
> 
> WE can talk about little league softball!! Or Basketball... Isn't it the season??
> 
> ...




Someone need a hobby..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 22, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> Someone need a hobby..



So says the guy posting at 2:50 am in GA...

No, I just need my seasons to start up!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Matt6 sez Nascar SUCKS !!!



Fixed it for ya..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> Someone need a hobby..





Browning Slayer said:


> So says the guy posting at 2:50 am in GA...
> 
> No, I just need my seasons to start up!!





So you can start a fire CMR thread . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2015)

Soccer sucks too, but their fanzz are HAWT !!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> So you can start a fire CMR thread . .




That won't come until about mid season (I HOPE) so we still have a little time yet..


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 22, 2015)

Just 12 more days till the first college football games kickoff.
You guys get all this out of your system before then.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Soccer sucks too, but their fanzz are HAWT !!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 22, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Just 12 more days till the first college football games kickoff.
> You guys get all this out of your system before then.



Heck, I think it being around the corner is what's making it worse!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 22, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Heck, I think it being around the corner is what's making it worse!!


hes just wanting ODR back.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 22, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> hes just wanting ODR back.



Life is filled with disappointments.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 22, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Ok fellas.... This was a John Daly thread.... Stay on topic and don't have ANY fun! This "Sports Forum" has gone too junk with behavior like this"... Please ONLY talk about John Daly...



greendawg says thank you.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Life is filled with disappointments.





Er uhm Pookie, ODR is BACK . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Er uhm Pookie, ODR is BACK . . .



I've had my suspicions.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Er uhm Pookie, ODR is BACK . . .



As Blue Frogg??? He always liked Southern..

I was just messing around calling him Les.. I didn't want to see him banned again.. 

I could always re-post some of his threads about Southern...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 22, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I've had my suspicions.





The truth will come out...


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 22, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> The truth will come out...



so they are gonna let ODR come back?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 22, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> so they are gonna let ODR come back?



He's already back!!


----------

